# Collector's Web Site



## Mitica100 (Feb 28, 2010)

A colleague of mine from IDCC is a serious collector and has a wonderful site about his collection. Mostly pictures.

If you're into serious collecting, take your time to check this site out:

CLICK

Enjoy!


----------

